# Pics from Blue Heron Bridge



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Some pics from Blue Heron Bridge...dove here three days before heading to Key Largo. Enjoy!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Pic six is a Sea Robin*

Picture number six is a Sea Robin at rest.


----------

